# char profil



## Sreal (24. Juli 2007)

also es ist spät und ich mach es kurz.. hatte es ja so das mene ausrüstung bei blasc/buffed angezeigt wird.. jetzt nicht mehr.. nur noch leere felder. hab bei blasc alles angestellt und lasse es täglch einmal updaten (also ingame). 

was tun? plz help! mfg Sreal.


----------



## panakeia (24. Juli 2007)

Sreal schrieb:


> also es ist spät und ich mach es kurz.. hatte es ja so das mene ausrüstung bei blasc/buffed angezeigt wird.. jetzt nicht mehr.. nur noch leere felder. hab bei blasc alles angestellt und lasse es täglch einmal updaten (also ingame).
> 
> was tun? plz help! mfg Sreal.




das gleich prob hab ich auch...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hat das was mit den "premiumblasc" zu tun ??


----------



## ZAM (24. Juli 2007)

Sreal schrieb:


> also es ist spät und ich mach es kurz.. hatte es ja so das mene ausrüstung bei blasc/buffed angezeigt wird.. jetzt nicht mehr.. nur noch leere felder. hab bei blasc alles angestellt und lasse es täglch einmal updaten (also ingame).
> 
> was tun? plz help! mfg Sreal.





Hi,

also dein Main-Charakter hat seine Items - hast du bei dem zweiten Charakter in BLASC2 die entsprechenden Felder bei den Charaktereinstellungen auch abgehakt? 

ZAM


----------



## Sreal (25. Juli 2007)

ja habe ich und mein main hat seine nicht mehr. das waren veraltete daten wie z.b. die brust und das gold da ich mir vor kurzem das giga 07 interface geladen habe und da was mit den accs umstellen musste.. zumindst habe ich den acc 2x  habe aber den einzigen ausgewählt wo ich die plätze ausfüllen kann. nun ist es so, das entweder veraltete daten hochgeladen werden oder gar keine mehr wie es etzt wieder der fall ist.

mfg Sreal


----------



## ZAM (25. Juli 2007)

Huhu,

inwiefern hast du den Account umgestellt? 
Wir wissen übrigens, das es mit älteren Addons zu Problemen beim Speichern der Daten kommen kann und Interface-Pakete nutzen sehr viele Sub-Addons, die zum Teil nicht immer auf dem aktuellsten stand sind.



Sreal schrieb:


> ja habe ich und mein main hat seine nicht mehr. das waren veraltete daten wie z.b. die brust und das gold da ich mir vor kurzem das giga 07 interface geladen habe und da was mit den accs umstellen musste.. zumindst habe ich den acc 2x  habe aber den einzigen ausgewählt wo ich die plätze ausfüllen kann. nun ist es so, das entweder veraltete daten hochgeladen werden oder gar keine mehr wie es etzt wieder der fall ist.
> 
> mfg Sreal


----------



## panakeia (25. Juli 2007)

erst mal vielen dank für die schnelle antwort

bei meinem mainchar scheint es wieder zu gehen ... 
bei den anderen iss es auch erst mal wurscht 


liebe grüsse
panakeia


----------



## Sreal (25. Juli 2007)

naja man downloadet beim giga interface eine art pre account datei wobei man alles umbenenen muss so damit es so aussieht wie meine alten daten da die interface daten eine umstellung mit skins und mehreren addons ist. andernfalls müsste man alles selbst anpassen was so gut wie unmöglich ist. nun mitlerweile habe ich das addon wieder gelöscht und die vorherigen acc daten wieder reinkopiert. ingame hat sich natürlich nix verändert und das wird ja beim einloggen eh updated. nun wenn ich jetzt bei blasc meinen acc auswähle kann ich halt bei sreal alles ein und umstellen wie mir lustig ist. hab halt alles wieder wie vorher nur mit einem unterschied. es funktioniert nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mdf Sreal

edit:// habe etzt mal zum teste einen anderen twink neu hochgeladen aber auch dort wird nichts angezeigt. habe ihn jetzt wieder runtergeschmissen. jetzt frage ich mich ob dies ein datenbank prob ist oder es doch an mir liegt.

mfg Sreal


----------



## Sreal (29. Juli 2007)

niemand mehr da der helfen kann?


----------

